

The Wonderful World of Graphs - tenderlove
http://engineering.attinteractive.com/2010/07/the-wonderful-world-of-graphs/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is a thin veneer on the slide-show already discussed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1565112>

